# messagebox eingebettet in startseite öffnen lassen???



## jonR (31. Juli 2003)

hallo.

ich habe eine messagebox auf javascript grundlage (von http://www.messageboxen.de). 

um sie zu nutzen, gibt man den link zu dem anbieter an und es öffnet sich ein pop-up. 

jetzt will ich aber, dass die messagebox sich nicht als pop-up öffnet, sondern eingebettet in meine startseite. 

wie geht das?


----------



## Fabian H (31. Juli 2003)

Du hast doch die Adresse von der Messagebox?

Stichwort: iFrames


```
<iframe frameborder="0" src="msgboxaddresse" width="150" height="400"></iframe>
```
Das irgendwo in den Body. Width und Height können belibig angepasst werden. Du kannst das _frameborder="0"_ weglassen, wenn du einen Rahmen drum rum haben willst.


----------



## jonR (31. Juli 2003)

hehe ... @Nuinmundo

das klappt sehr gut, genauso hab ich mir das vorgestellt.
jetzt ist nur noch eine kleine sache: wie krieg ich die scrollbar weg? 
da gibts doch 'scrollbar=no' ... aber wo muss ich das dann hinschreiben...??


edit: ich habs schon gefunden. in den 'eigenschaften' von dem Inline-Frame kann man es einstellen..... oder einfach die Breite hochsetzen, dann verschwindet die Scrollbar auch


----------

